# Authentic Coil Master V2 DIY Kit



## Soprono (23/2/16)

Anyone with a eTA on these ? I see many many retailers out of stock ?


----------



## Divan Smit (23/2/16)

Vaper's Corner has stock

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coilmaster-toolkit-v2-496?category=93&page=2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (23/2/16)

Soprono said:


> Anyone with a eTA on these ? I see many many retailers out of stock ?



In Stock with free delivery!  

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coilmaster-toolkit-v2-496?category=93&page=2


----------



## Pindyman (25/2/16)

Also looking for this....anyone else have stock or even stock of the clone?


----------

